# Good Striper Trip-the Cedars-05-14-05



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Took a 6 man charter aboard the Miss Jennifer, Al Kingetter, owner, out of Pt. Pleasant on the 14th. We fished the Cedars and had good luck. Boated about 35 fish with no shorts. We were able to keep 8 due to the Slot limits in place. Best fish were two 33 inchers of about 20 lbs. Broke my heart to turn them back! 

Lost 2 nice blues due to bite offs and also were annoyed by a few skates. But the weather was nice and we had a great day!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

What was the bite? 

Dunkin' clams / bunker or jigging?


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

We used Clams on the hook and also chummed with clam shells and clam pieces. Terminal tackle was sliding sinker or fish finder rigs. about two feet of leader with 3 oz bank sinkers to hold bottom. The three oz weights kept contact with the bottom but gave us a drift with the current.

Dave


----------

